# Orange Amano shrimp?



## Keri

My LFS has these for sale, they are much smaller than the regular amanos (but might just be younger) are they really an Amano variety?


----------



## neven

are they actual amano shrimp? or are they a lot smaller (cherry shrimp size)


----------



## jmo526

Does anyone have Amano shrimp that are red? the biggest one in my tank has eaten dead fish before ( a few months ago) was wondering if that could be a cause of redness


----------



## CRS Fan

My really small Amanos are bluish in colour. I'm sure they can be dyed or colour fed like other aquatic pets. OR it might actually be a newer colour morph . Odder shrimp have shown up in the hobby !

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## bamboo

mine turned reddish at some point and them they died =(
mine are greenish now


----------



## Keri

They are smaller like cherry shrimp, but they also have cherry shrimp listed properly in a different tank. I'm not sure if they have more of an amano or cherry look to them, I will have to look closer. They are definitely orange though.


----------



## tang daddy

Haven't seen orange amanos, maybe they were fed something like colourbits of red flakes... As most have said amanos are grey to green/blue!


----------



## Keri

I'm afraid to buy one in case they were artificially dyed. I don't mind colour-fed so much but I *hate* it when animals are "dipped" or injected with colour, it's a sick, sick practice.


----------



## target

I had an amano go red in color, but only after it ate a large number of Cherry shrimp babies.


----------



## tang daddy

Keri try to get a picture, but if you're saying they're small like cherries then they are most likely sunkist shrimp, or orange shrimp and they can live in both brackish water aswell as soft water.


----------



## Keri

Maybe I'll buy one.


----------



## jiang604

There is a high chance its a sunkist shrimp. Often mislabeled.


----------



## bowman00

I was wondering when you were going to Comment jiang haha *SHRIMP KING*


----------



## Morainy

I've got orange sunkist shrimp that are like large cherries, quite pretty and very bright against a dark substrate. They're Caridina something and as far as I know, Amanos are Caridina something else, so maybe your amanos are really Sunkists? That is just a wild guess.


----------



## Tn23

I keep hearing that orange Sunkist shrimps are sterile, can anyone confirm that?


----------



## neven

Caridina cf. propinqua = the sunkist
Caridina Multidentata = the amano

both wont breed in your tank as their larvae need brackish waters, which in a way is nice as many neocardina species risk interbreeding, so you can get colour variations without worry


----------



## Keri

I just looked up the sunkist shrimp and that totally looks like them. So... are they sterile? would they be good with cherry shrimp?


----------



## neven

Not sterile, they just wont breed in most set ups, very hard to breed in even brackish set ups. In freshwater set ups, you dont need to worry about them crossbreeding at all and they are a peaceful shrimp.


----------

